# Before ...and After



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Before....





































and them now...


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

jes keeping you guys updated...i'll post the sick pics in the sick pic thread.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What happened to them? At least they're all better now


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats on an amazing recovery! So the antibiotics worked or did you do something else in addition to that?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam Man Nice Recovery your Tern looks heLLa Nice sh*t


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks...that's actually a Red. Yeah these P's are damn hardy ass fish!

Don...it was a combination of the Neomycin and the Super Sulfa. I did a water change and added salt and separated the ones that were weak one at a time. When the first round of the anti-biotics was done I waited a while and their condition showed me that another round was due. I even left for Vegas for the weekendd and when I came back, boom, I took out the divider and they were eating and they were all good.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Bravo!

Well done. They look great.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great job, man








That's an impressive achievement


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats...well done...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

great job in nursing them back to health :nod:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, great job!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Look at that healing power! Great job healing it


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

dayem nice job man


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

absolutely amazing. you really did an awesome job.

Joe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Very good job!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats!!! Well done man!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on saving them 
job well done


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn they looked terrible. Ugliest thing I've ever seen. Pretty Scary. You did a terrific job







AMAZING


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

wow great job


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

you deserve a medal! for the good care you gave those P's I bet they are proud of their master.

Nice work,

Kouma


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good Job


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cograts on there recovery


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

You did a great job. Congrats on you rbp's getting better.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

wow!! thats sweet!














they look way better now. good job!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one
they look really good again.
dixon


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah it's been a tough ordeal! Just to remind you as I have learned from my mistakes is that you have to recycle your tank after a heavy treatment as I did with these guys. The Red and Caribe in the 1st pic are still healthy like that but the one in the last two pics is now recovering (and isn't doing too bad) from Ammonia Burn.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

what WAS wrong with them?!?









-Sarah


----------

